# Trails in Wiesbaden u. Umgebung



## ipconfig (15. März 2010)

Ich wohne im Herzen von Wiesbaden, kennt jemand Trails zum Freeriden (z.B. Schläferskopf), wo man auch unter der Woche mit dem Bus hinkommt? Weil auf den Schläferskopf kommt man immer nur Sonntags mit dem Bus...

Grüße


----------



## beniblanco (15. März 2010)

Der Bus fährt leider nicht mehr....

http://www.eswe-verkehr.de/scripts/clsAIWeb.php?seite_id=1239  -> Linie 30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ipconfig (15. März 2010)

Fährt der Freizeitexpress nicht mehr zur Platte? Von da kommt man doch rüber?!


----------



## beniblanco (15. März 2010)

Der Fahrrad-Express (Linie 30), der bisher im Sommer die Eiserne Hand und den Schläferskopf anfuhr, muss wegen mangelnder Fahrgastnachfrage leider eingestellt werden.
Das Angebot des Ski-Expresses (Linie 30P), der in den Wintermonaten auf die Platte fährt, bleibt jedoch unverändert bestehen.


----------



## beniblanco (15. März 2010)

und außerdem kann man da doch locker hinfahren... klar muss man den Sk selbst hoch schieben, aber erst das gibt doch die richtige Power in den Beinen


----------



## ipconfig (15. März 2010)

Ach du Schande, hab ich nicht mitbekommen...


Jaaaa, natürlich  Am Ende der Saison passen mir meine Schoner dann nichmehr^^


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. März 2010)

beniblanco schrieb:


> Der âFahrrad-Expressâ (Linie 30), der bisher im Sommer die Eiserne Hand und den SchlÃ¤ferskopf anfuhr, muss wegen mangelnder Fahrgastnachfrage leider eingestellt werden.
> Das Angebot des âSki-Expressesâ (Linie 30P), der in den Wintermonaten auf die Platte fÃ¤hrt, bleibt jedoch unverÃ¤ndert bestehen.


hahaha ach du schande... der war doch immer gerammelt voll mit bikern? na egal... kurbeln hÃ¤lt fit.


----------



## beniblanco (16. März 2010)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> hahaha ach du schande... der war doch immer gerammelt voll mit bikern? na egal... kurbeln hält fit.



Ja, ich finde es auch schade. Die Busfahrer mussten bei den letzten Fahrten immer die Anzahl der Passagiere dokumentieren. Es waren zwar auch einige Busfahrer dabei, welche einfach mal die doppelte Anzahl an Passagieren aufgeschrieben haben (weil sie ebenfalls nicht verstehen konnten, dass der Bus einfach eingestellt werden sollte) aber leider hat auch das nicht geholfen, denn  der Bürgermeister hat dich durchgesetzt -> es war ihm einfach zu teuer den Bus zu betreiben. 

Für uns nicht so schlimm, denn *kurbeln hält fit*.
Mir tut nur das Restaurant leid, welches jetzt auf so einige Besucher / Wanderer / Rentner verzichten muss...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. März 2010)

mir tut es um das restaurant überhaupt nicht leid. die sind immer total unfreundlich, das essen extrem mies.


----------



## beniblanco (16. März 2010)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> mir tut es um das restaurant überhaupt nicht leid. die sind immer total unfreundlich, das essen extrem mies.



Dann ist es ja nur noch eine Frage der zeit bis das Ding Pleite macht und wir es als Bergstation für unseren neuen "Sk-Sessellift" nutzen können


----------



## Peeeet (23. Juni 2010)

...so so...

also die Linie 274, 203 und 240 fahren doch jede Stunde, werktags auf den Schläferskopf/eiserne Hand.

War heute noch mit nem Kumpel hoch, wollten den "netten Freeride" runter zur Fasanerie machen....(der schön ausgebaut wurde, mit Drops etc.pp)
...doch leider mussten wir heute feststellen das da die Stadt Wiesbaden dort ordentlich "gewütet" hat und mit nem Bagger alles plattgewalzt hat.
Sehr, sehr schade, war eine echt nette kleine Tour die man da machen konnte...aber so ist das Leben, alles was Spass macht is vergänglich!
Auf das es neue Baumaßnahmen geben wird.

Keep on Rolling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Juni 2010)

Wer sagt Dir, dass es die Stadt war? Vielleicht war es ja auch eine Privatperson? Bring Dich ein und werde vom Nutzniesser zu jemanden der auch seinen Beitrag leistet. Geben ist seeliger denn nehmen und wir freuen uns immer über Verstärkung.


----------



## Peeeet (24. Juni 2010)

Also da scheint sich ja jemand angesprochen zu fühlen! Geben ist immer schöner wie nehen!!! 
ABER ich kannte DIE Strecke und die "Verantwortlichen" nicht! Ausserdem finde ich es ja schade das soetwas zerstört wird!
Also eine Privatperson, glaube ich persönlich nicht, denke eher das es von der öffentlichen Hand ausgegangen ist!
Wir/meine Eltern haben haben auch ein recht großes Waldstück! (35 ha)
und das ist nicht neben einer Landeshauptstadt!
Da wäre das eine private Angelgenheit, Schläferskopf bis oberhalb Fasanerie, wohl kaum!!!


----------



## Elbambell (24. Juni 2010)

Habe die Zerstörung des Schläferkopfs leider auch mitbekommen. Wie sieht es um diesen Trail aus? War er in irgendeiner Absprache mit jemandem gebaut worden oder einfach nur in den Berg gestampft? Würde ihn unheimlich gerne wieder aufbauen, da auch ein paar kleinere Sprünge drin waren und man sich langsam an größere ranarbeiten konnte.
Allerdings befürchte ich, dass wenn er ohne Verhandlungen einfach wieder erbaut wird, dauert es nicht lang bis alles wieder brach liegt. 
Stehen die Gravity Pilots in Kontakt mit irgendjemandem? 
Bitte haltet uns auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Juni 2010)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Stehen die Gravity Pilots in Kontakt mit irgendjemandem? Bitte haltet uns auf dem Laufenden!


Zeitung lesen! 

http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/wiesbaden/meldungen/9052669.htm

Wie gesagt: Wir freuen uns immer über weitere tatkräftige Unterstützer in unseren Reihen.


----------



## Elbambell (24. Juni 2010)

Und das von der JU... also Überraschungen gibt es immer wieder. Trotzdem umso besser 

Postet doch bitte was, wenn Fahrt in die Sache kommt und Helfer zum (Wieder)Aufbau gebraucht werden. 

Noch wichtiger: Vielen Dank an euch. Wie stehen eigentlich die Flying Monkeys zu der Sache? Vielleicht sollten sich die hiesigen Mountainbikevereine bei sowas tatkräftig unterstützen. 

Bis bald beim Bau


----------



## Dave 007 (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

  eine Zusammenarbeit der Mountainbikevereine halte ich ebenfalls für sehr sinnvoll - werden Unterschriften um Interesse zu bekunden gesammelt?

  Ich würde bei Baumaßnahmen gerne mitwirken, wenn diese mit der Stadt und dem Forst abgestimmt sind. Insofern bitte informieren, wenn es soweit ist.

  Mir würde neben einer Strecke wie gehabt auch eine zusätzliche Line für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene vorschweben. So eine Strecke würde sicherlich viele ansprechen

  Dave


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

